# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Silne bóle mięśni i głowy

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ,
 jesli to nie jest problem chcialam prosic o interpretacje moich 
wynikow krwi:
 Mam silne bole miesni, glowy i ciagle lapie infekcje. Poszlam do lekarza 
i mialam pobrana krew dwukrotnie poniewaz pierwsze badanie wykazalo 
wysokie PV(1.99H). Przebywam poza granicami kraju wiec nazy 
poszczegolnych jednostek moga miec inne odniesienie w jezyku polskim. 
Zreszta trodno mi cokolwiek powiedziec poniewaz nie jestem 
lekarzem.Dlatego zwracam sie z upszejma prosba o pomoc.
Drugie badanie pokazalo ze moje PV(1.80H) sie obnizylo ale jest nadal za 
wysokie Sprawdzilam w internecie i PV oznacza Polycythaemia Vera i ma 
zwiazek z gestoscia krwi. Ale wogole nie rozumiem co to oznacza i jaki 
ma zwiazek z moim zlym samopoczuciem.
Oto moje wyniki badan:
WBC     6,6    x10-9/l
RBC      4.69   x10-12/l
HGB      13.2   g/dl
HCT      42,9   %
MCV      91,5   fl
MCH      28,1   pg
MCHC    30,8   g/dl
PLT       292    x10-9/l
RDW      13,3
Neut      4,19   x10-9/l
Lymp     1,89    x10-9/l
Mono     0,44    x10-9/l
Eos        0.09    x10-9/l
Baso      0.02    x10-9/l
PV         1,80    x10-9/l
Prothrombin time 11  Secs
APTT      30  Secs
Thrombin Time 16  SECS
Fibrinogen 2,2  g/l
Glucose    4,4 mmol/L
Sodium     140 mmol/L
Potassium  4,6 mmol/L
Creatinine  78 umol/L
Creatine Kinase 144 U/L
Calcium     2.65 mmol/L
Corrected calcium 2,49 mmol/L
Phosphate   1,31  mmol/L
Albumin       48  g/L
Alkaline phosphatase  47  U/L
Prosze o pomoc. Czekam na wizyte u reumatologa to potrwa do 2 miesiecy a 
ja chcialabym wiedziec co te wyniki oznaczaja. Martwie sie i chcialabym 
wiedziec co sie ze mna dzieje. Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinns udac sie takze do NEUROLOGA!
 Koniecznie i szybko ( wiem co piszę miałem podobnie  )

----------


## TomaszK

w internecie na pewno znajdziesz normy owych wyników. Z jakimi problemami się zgłosiłaś?

----------

